# S54 motor 6years/100K miles now official!!



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

ey guys.. i just got a letter from BMW AG saying that the S54 motors are now covered under warranty extended warranty..


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

For all the current owners, I'm glad BMW is doing the right thing. The whole situation is a debacle.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *For all the current owners, I'm glad BMW is doing the right thing. The whole situation is a debacle. *


nah, I wouldn't say it's a debacle at all, really. BMW has been doing the right thing for the last 6 months or so---replacing blown engines with nary a question asked in most cases. Initially they tried to blame some of the owners, but even then there were only 1 or 2 reports of people who had to shell out any money at all.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *nah, I wouldn't say it's a debacle at all, really. BMW has been doing the right thing for the last 6 months or so---replacing blown engines with nary a question asked in most cases. Initially they tried to blame some of the owners, but even then there were only 1 or 2 reports of people who had to shell out any money at all. *


Just referring to the whole "unknown" or "unconfirmed" issues with regards to the failures. To me, an integral part of the "legendary" M-cars is the engines... and the reliability thereof. Those first few guys who were blamed or worse had to pay for it themselves is unforunately (except for that Alex "Icy Stuntaz" guy---- he deserves what he gets).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Just referring to the whole "unknown" or "unconfirmed" issues with regards to the failures. To me, an integral part of the "legendary" M-cars is the engines... and the reliability thereof. Those first few guys who were blamed or worse had to pay for it themselves is unforunately (except for that Alex "Icy Stuntaz" guy---- he deserves what he gets). *


True. The 6/100 definitely gives more peace of mind.

What color is the one you looked at?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

It's a Silver exterior with Red interior. I really like silver but not too sure about the red. :dunno:


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *True. The 6/100 definitely gives more peace of mind.
> 
> What color is the one you looked at? *


I am glad they are doing the right thing!

It reminds me of Hyundai; where you know they have poor reliability, so what Hyundai does is gives you a big warranty that tricks people into thinking that reliability is not really an issue.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

CD-55 said:


> *
> It reminds me of Hyundai; where you know they have poor reliability, so what Hyundai does is gives you a big warranty that tricks people into thinking that reliability is not really an issue. *


The Koreans aren't the first to do this.
If you recall, VW had 7/100k warranties for several years in the early 90s when their reliability was far from what it is today. But their current models have all returned to a more normal 4/50k policy.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *The Koreans aren't the first to do this.
> If you recall, VW had 7/100k warranties for several years in the early 90s when their reliability was far from what it is today. But their current models have all returned to a more normal 4/50k policy. *


My 94 Golf "GTI"  had a 100k mile powertrain warranty.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

At the LA Auto show, Tom S., the M Manager was there for a Q&A session and Stuka asked him on their status for an S54 engine solution. He said "We are still investigating because we want to arrive at the correct solution the first time." and then went on to mention a possible service recall program once the solution is decided. "My advice for S54 owners is to go out and enjoy your cars."


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

wow. that is impressive. talk about standing behind one's product.

might actually buy a used E46m3 now. much more alluring with the extended engine warranty.


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> * "My advice for S54 owners is to go out and enjoy your cars." *


:thumbup: That's the best advice anyone can get about their beloved m3's. Why worry about something that may not happen, just cross that bridge when/if they come to it. I think there's been less than or just about 1% of the s54's 'blowing up'.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

e28Will said:


> *:thumbup: That's the best advice anyone can get about their beloved m3's. Why worry about something that may not happen, just cross that bridge when/if they come to it. I think there's been less than or just about 1% of the s54's 'blowing up'. *


...and while it would certainly be a major hassle, reports are that it takes about a week to get a new engine in and back to the owner.

And if it happens after the 6yr/100K it would certainly be expensive, but if one can't afford the replacement cost should something bad happen, then they shouldn't be buying a $55,000 car anyway.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Just curious-- does this apply to new M3s as well? Or just cars that have been sold to date.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

robg said:


> *Just curious-- does this apply to new M3s as well? Or just cars that have been sold to date. *


Don't know for sure, but I would imagine it would apply to all S54s until they implement whatever solution they arrive at. :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *Don't know for sure, but I would imagine it would apply to all S54s until they implement whatever solution they arrive at. :dunno: *


That is correct. The letter states that it applies to all 01s and 02s and ALL 03's _until further notice_.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *That is correct. The letter states that it applies to all 01s and 02s and ALL 03's until further notice. *


"until further notice" --- translation: "until V8 arrives" :dunno:


----------

